# Nissan Leaf BMS/LBC cell-to-harness pinouts



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

I think I found what I need on page "EVB-27" in the evb section (in group c) in the Nissan Leaf manual. Also handily illustrated here (from this post):

https://openinverter.org/forum/download/file.php?id=1122&sid=6ce9d05a976e2100dba6eac3c015073c


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

I will follow this page with interest. I plan on re-packing a Leaf battery with more energy dense cells at some point.


----------



## TK LYU (6 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing the wire harness layout. I would like to get the date sheet about the module to operate the system. If you do not mind, could you share the documents and the information? 
I would like to get the PIN information about 24V (Power output), GND, H-CAN and L-CAN from LB11 to LB16.

Thank you in advance.


----------

